

The Difference Between Good Writers and Bad Writers - franciscop
http://goinswriter.com/the-difference-between-good-writers-and-bad-writers/

======
franciscop
It really reminded me to the differences between good programmers and bad
programmers. Seen from _Engineers should write_ [1]

[1] [http://www.shubhro.com/2014/12/27/software-engineers-
should-...](http://www.shubhro.com/2014/12/27/software-engineers-should-
write/)

